# I need a



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Better recording and vid camera.. I can't hear the rythem thru this one.. altho in real life I can... someone hook me up with a cheap way to vid and record that has good quality...
I need a cheap way to make better quality vids....


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can hear it fine, but the video is a little dark....You sure its not your play-back speakers ?? Just sounds like maybe the back-up is a slight bit low in the mix...


----------

